# How Much Food for 4-Month Olds



## CJG (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm new to the site and thought I'd come right to the experts. We're the proud parents of two new rambunctious female golden pups who are fast approaching 25 pounds each. We've been feeding them 1/2 cup of food (with pumpkin mixed in) 3X per day. They devour each meal in seconds and seem to always be hungry. They look healthy and continue to put on weight at a good clip... Should I increase their food and/or change their feeding times? 

THANKS!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to increase their food a little bit, especially if they are very active.


----------



## KB1TLH (Mar 6, 2017)

I always feed 3 cups per day (1 cup 3x a day) up until 6 months and then cut back to 2 cups per day. Some puppies will self-regulate and will start to turn their nose up a the midday meal. That is a good indictor that it's time to eliminate the afternoon feeding.


----------



## lharvey713 (Dec 8, 2017)

At that age and weight, they should be getting about 3 cups a day. So I would recommend a cup three times a day


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

It depends on what you're feeding them. What are you feeding, and what does the bag advise to feed?


----------



## KB1TLH (Mar 6, 2017)

Anne Y. said:


> It depends on what you're feeding them. What are you feeding, and what does the bag advise to feed?


Definitely never go by what the bag says. The directions on pretty much all bags of food recommend feeding far too much. Our dogs would be quite obese if we actually fed what the bag advises to feed. The best gauge of knowing how much to feed is your dog. You should be able to easily feel their ribs, but not see them. If you can't feed them, or if you have to push quite a bit in order to feel them, then it's time to feed less. If you can actually see their ribs, then it is time to increase their food intake.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't imagine living with two pups the same age at the same time. Not sure whether to envy you or pray for you. (joking). 

I was always around golden & lab puppies for years from 10wks - 18mths old. I was taught 3 cups/day at around 12wks . As they go through growth spurts increase. Usually worked out to 4cups around 4mths and 5 cups at around 5mths and kept there until about 18mths-2yrs. Now obviously if they are too skinny or packing on too much weight you want to adjust accordingly. Depending on what you're feeding you may need to adjust to account for more or less calories. 

I know my one dog was all legs at around 12-14mths and super skinny and I joked that he was on the pizza & ice-cream diet as we were trying everything to get him to gain weight. Awake, yes have some food. I swear he was close to 6cups not including treats through the day.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

KB1TLH said:


> Definitely never go by what the bag says. The directions on pretty much all bags of food recommend feeding far too much. Our dogs would be quite obese if we actually fed what the bag advises to feed. The best gauge of knowing how much to feed is your dog. You should be able to easily feel their ribs, but not see them. If you can't feed them, or if you have to push quite a bit in order to feel them, then it's time to feed less. If you can actually see their ribs, then it is time to increase their food intake.


I asked the poster a question about what the bag recommended, I didn't advise to feed what the bag recommended-but wait a minute-NEVER go by what the bag says or your dog will get fat? With all due respect, I just don't think that's accurate. It depends on the dog, activity level, so on and so forth.

We all know dog food bags advise to feed more than is necessary for many dogs, but telling someone to never ever go by the bag is just not correct, imo. The amount to be fed as found on the back of the bag can be used as a guideline, and you can and should adjust the amount as needed. 

Our 11 month old eats the top end of what Wellness recommends along with a bit of Wellness 95% lamb or turkey in addition to salmon oil and a few training treats every day. He gets that amount because of his activity level, and he is quite lean. 

Our black lab, before going to the rainbow bridge, was always one of those many dogs that needed less, and he was fed 1/2 cup less than what the bag recommended, and maintained a healthy weight and body condition.

Different dogs, different ages, different metabolisms, different activity levels, different caloric needs.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

If their overall body condition is good, I wouldn't change anything. If you're concerned, then add a little food each week, as others have suggested. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJG (Dec 14, 2017)

THANK YOU, everyone!

We’re feeding them Wellness with some pumpkin. They also get a handful of treats over the course of the day. I’m not following the bag instructions, but guidance from multiple sources (including our vet). 

They are all legs at the moment, which is why I was wondering if I was giving them enough... They look great, though (posted their pics in an introduction thread, Mina and Mae). You definitely cannot see their ribs, but you can feel them. I’ll try taking them up to 3/4 cup and monitor their weight closely. We keep them pretty active with walks, training and crazy puppy time. I want to make sure they stay healthy and happy. 

Yes, having two is sometimes proving to be a handful—but I wouldn’t want it any other way. When we let them loose in the yard, it’s like watching two thoroughbreds streak across an open field.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Based on our experience with Rocky, I would suggest increasing your puppies' food. Rocky is 5 months and we just increased him to 4 cups per day from 3 cups. He is being fed Whole Earth Farms chicken and turkey, which is an all life stages food and 350 calories per cup. He weighs about 45 pounds and is thin and lanky. Puppies grow so quickly, it can be difficult to keep up with the nutrition intake that they require.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

KB1TLH said:


> I always feed 3 cups per day (1 cup 3x a day) up until 6 months and then cut back to 2 cups per day. Some puppies will self-regulate and will start to turn their nose up a the midday meal. That is a good indictor that it's time to eliminate the afternoon feeding.




This generally is what I do to. I mix about a tablespoon of canned food and some hot water in with the kibble to make a gravy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

My pup is almost 4 months old (12/29), and we have been feeding her Nutro Ultra Puppy Large breed. We put 1.5 cups in the bowl in the morning, then again late afternoon. Sometimes she eats the whole bowl. Sometimes she doesn't but I don't pick up the bowl. I also give her 1/2 a can of wet food every other day. (My trainer cautioned about giving wet food.) She gets dehydrated chicken cut into small pieces for treats and also training treats. She has always been a pretty "thick" pup. I wouldn't say fat. Just very big boned (trying not to laugh!). She was 17 lbs 15 ounces at 10 weeks. She was about 23 lbs at 13 weeks. (3 months). She is now close to 30 lbs. Are we over feeding? She has the same stature she had when she was brought home (big boned). I can feel her ribs... but not too much...

thoughts?


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

CJG said:


> THANK YOU, everyone!
> 
> We’re feeding them Wellness with some pumpkin. They also get a handful of treats over the course of the day. I’m not following the bag instructions, but guidance from multiple sources (including our vet).
> 
> ...


Your girls are beautiful! I have 4 month old Maisy, who is also all legs. She is raw fed and doing very well. Good luck to you!


----------

